# Congo- Certates in the sand.



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Well I dunno where to start but I'll just put a couple of pics up I took with the new camera and let others tell the stories, to say the least it was a very laid back and eventful trip, well for me anyway :wink:

Our well organised camp site :lol:










Guys with goggles are top blokes.










A monster from the deep.










I wish conditions were like this yesterday :lol:










A few from todays efforts thanks to Leigh and his efforts for this bag, the trevs were caught by me on SP's










More to follow later.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Funda said:


> Well I dunno where to start but I'll just put a couple of pics up I took with the new camera and let others tell the stories, to say the least it was a very laid back and eventful trip, well for me anyway :wink:
> 
> Our well organised camp site :lol:
> 
> ...


Looks like a good spot, nice bay too, good feed of fish there.

Dan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work guys, looks like a ripper weekend with good mates.

Still dissapointed I couldnt make it but will endevour to arrange some gear next time and camp out with you guys...

Looking forward to everyone adding there bit and some more photos!

Well done...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Still dissapointed I couldnt make


I'm glad you didnt, the less that seen it the better :wink:

Stay tuned! I'm sure it's all gunna come out sooner or later :shock:


----------



## GracefulLily (Feb 26, 2007)

Good to see everyone had a great weekend   And may i say those Trev's were sensational on my dinner plate tonight YUMMY. 

Myself i had a pretty good weekend to...so peaceful, quiet & relaxing until today :lol: :lol: My son had his 18th today so while they were all out fishing i was clubbing with my son 8) was cool.
But glad its over (im getting to old for that stuff) :lol: :lol:

Thanks to Suidder & Leigh for getting Al on the diving bug (here shell fish, shell fish, shell fish ) :lol: :lol:

Glad everyone had a good time 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Funda said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > Still dissapointed I couldnt make
> ...


Allan, you're killing me. Did your new certates end up in the sand? How? Gory details please


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Peril said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > paffoh said:
> ...


Certates, sand, salt & monsters do not go well together :wink:

That's all I'm saying


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfbg6GkAAB7fgAASUAeIAgAgWAo/7//gMAClQ1T9JomUZNGaGoMhsk0GqeQQ9QADQaAAYZGmmmRhMjBNAYIF1bBGL0GmxK3eg2bG7qiz2UL32RvJB71MkktMBXpnaRiMnBZN83z+Fb7XuUXkBmBBSVe8BQziCYfURdyu3ZAlNDdTBvJQiWFw0h6BnBxBsEzAZxsCCWIxFLBwJZW55eIL11onN6E4WPfV2qzDuIBjwXO/JUtXwKstEcpoMgn4u5IpwoSHtwdDSA==


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Funda, Great looking spot. 
You're not giving too much away, though by the sounds of it that isnt the ideal type of christening for one of the best reels money can buy...
I hope it all worked out well in the end.

ps. That sand monster gets around a bit, who know's where it might pop up next???

:wink:

Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Paff, I have a spare 3-man tent if you need to borrow it at some point.
> 
> Red.


Cool, Tent wasnt the issue ( have a new one ) it was all the peripherals...

More photos and juicy bits please!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Great report,
Sounds like you all had a good weekend.
I like the idea of diving. Have any of you used the floating air pump that allows you to leave it on the Yak while you dive?

Anyway, the swell over here in Esperance was about four metres. Too high to take my son Matthew out, so opted for the salt water lakes instead.
Got a good feed of bream for the week.

They are everywhere. I left home, went fishing caught about 20, keeping 6 and was home within 1.5 hours. They were all about 35cm.

Anyway we are headed off to Alexanders bay east of Esperance this coming weekend so will keep you posted.

Once again, I love the forum.

Wattie


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I'll just take this moment to say!

Leigh you are a champion! you helped me out twice this weekend in ways where most would look the other way, I owe you big time mate! Thankyou so much, you are a living legend pal & the world would be so much better if there more around like you.

Squidder you basterd setting me up for a date with the sand monster, well you'll get yours mate one day, trust me! 

Best weekend I've had in a long time and a great learning experience, already got the wetsuit lined up so I can join you guys under water, looking forward to facing some old demons that have been lurking in the dark parts of my mind from younger days when a couple of close calls kept me from diving again.

Top spot, top peeps, top fishing, really bad stench from dead aminals and an absolutely delightful toilet block :lol:

Bring on the next trip to visit the Congo sand monster, cuz I'll be there.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top reports and some great photos Leigh. Sounds like a special weekend


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Here's a few more pics.

Squidders mate "Large" is a great chef, however he will now be known as "mr Stinky Groper" :lol:










Part of our feed on Saturday evening, and a can of virus in Marks hand.










There's that can of virus again! and yeah Squidder the look on your face tells the stench story well 










Looking out from Congo Point, this is where Leigh found to be loaded with big drummer, blackfish, salmon, jackets and quite a few others.










Just a pic I took while learning to operate the new camera, Just thought it turned out nice.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Really a great report from all of you guys. After seeing all the photos, I am even more pissed off at not beiing there. Next time guys, next time. By the way Allen how did those lipped jigheads work.

What kind is the new camera Alan?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Allan, that new camera is taking some geat shots! love the yak on the beach! sorry to hear about the Daiwa though...

Good report and pics! wish I could have been there!

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok, everyone's been waiting patiently, so I'm going to give my version of Allan's encounter with the Congo sand monster, as seen from a safe position about 20m behind the breakers. :wink:

The intrepid posse consisted of Leigh, Allan and myself - Mark (Diveyak) had been attacked by the red wine monster the night before and opted against an early start.  :lol:

Prior to the launch I had already decided to bide my time and launch in the centre of the beach, and watched the sets of 3-4 big waves come through, followed by a few micro waves, then another set of biggies. As soon as the last big wave in a set came through I boarded the yak and paddled like hell, copped one wave over the front but made it through no probs. I looked across at where Leigh had (wisely) chosen to launch in the corner of the beach, I don't think he even got wet, ah well at least I was out safely. I looked back towards the beach where Allan was readying his yak to run the gauntlet :? He jumped aboard and started paddling for the horizon :? :? 2 seconds later a big swell lifted my yak up, then down, then continued towards the beach :? :? :? I immediately had a bit of a sick feeling in my stomach  This was not going to be pretty........

Allan kept paddling towards the big wave, just as he dissapeared from view behind it I heard the immortal words *"Ah f%$k ya!!"* as he realised the inevitable......the nose of the adventure emerged from the back of the wave, soon followed by Allan, but when the wave hit his body it spun the yak around, and eventually upside down 

To Allan's credit he cursed a lot :lol: gathered up his stuff, reloaded the yak, and made another dash for deep water, making it safely - it was the kayaking version of getting back on the horse after it has thrown you, and it was good to see :wink: After we were all underway, the fishing proved quite tricky, due to an abundance of 15cm chinaman leatherjackets, which made fishing with SPs near impossible. I did however catch one on a large trolled HB which was suprising.

It was still a great weekend, although not many fish were caught from yaks, quite a few were speared, and Leigh caught his first ever squid, swiftly followed by his second and third   My non-yakking mate Steve came down on the Saturday, we call him the "Crayfish Whisperer" and he didn't dissappoint, catching a lovely cray which we ate for tea on Saturday night, along with some great soy/red chilli fish prepared by Mark.


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone a great report & great photos.

A non forum mate & I tried to catchup with you a couple of times but were always near, but not close enough :?

Sunday sort of made up for Saturday, when I broke a rod, lost 2 lures and broke off about six riggs at barlings 

On Sunday we fished the little island (center left in photo) for 5 snapper, a nice flathead, a sting ray & a 50cm wirra cod.

It wasnt a case of you should have been here yesterday, Sunday was beautiful, absolutely glassy calm, clear water.

cheers

Mal de Mer


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Occy I will be preparing the Abalone tonight for entre's before a morwong & blackfish main.

Garrick I didnt get to try the scrounger jig heads, maybe next w'end :wink:

Heres what I've been doing all morning, sooo much sand everywhere and in everything, still gotta get it all out of tackle and yak accessories yet 



















:lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

jeez. for a top notch reel I'm amazed that so much sand was able to get in. I thought they'd be pretty sealed up little units and that no saltwater, let alone sand grains would be able to penetrate. hope it all comes out mate (ps you're a braver man than me pulling your reel apart - I'd put it back together and be left with a few 'spare parts'  

btw....anyone get any photos of Allan's 'unfortunate incident'? :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

With the amount of time you fellas spend in the salt, you'd think Canberra was a beachside suburb.':shock:'

The pics say it all - Great trip! Glad you got onto a few!

Congo eh...


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great story fellas, I have to say I love these multiple chapter Trip Reports. It is especially entertaining to see the various stories of the events that happened over the trips.

Sounds like everyone had a great time.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

Davey G said:


> jeez. for a top notch reel I'm amazed that so much sand was able to get in. I thought they'd be pretty sealed up little units and that no saltwater, let alone sand grains would be able to penetrate.


Yeah the reel in the bottom pic is a Penn Spinfisher with all the sand in it, the Certates actually were pretty clean inside and didnt really need to be stripped down.

I would recomend them for yak fishing now that this has happened to them, and how well they performed for the rest of the weekend without being pulled apart.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Well.....yep guilty. ...and I'll never touch a drop of red again!!!  

Anyway I was keen to try the diving out from the yak. Would have spent longer out there but Squidder has his gear back at camp and didn't want to solo for to long. One thing learnt...peddling in the wetsuit is a no go over any distance, just too hot. No worthwhile large fish spotted but great viz meant a fabulous dive with masses of small colourful schools about.

Some pics follow.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Red reccomended I stop in at Depot Beach for a night on the way home.....and I can see why. A spectacular spot and great camp ground with clean facilities.

The following pictures don't do it justice. When I arrived at the beach there were a dozen bait balls breaking up in the bay. An amazing site. I headed out as quickly as I could unload the yak and was soon surrounded by fish in every direction. With so much going on I decided to troll a couple of HBs but was challenged by the seaweed. Most of the bait fish were trying to gain some cover from masses of floating seaweed so I spent half my time freeing the lures up.

Still came up with a couple of small slimy mackerel that gave a decent fight.

This morning I was out again and pulled in a dozen or so. Mostly pike, but also a small flatty on lures, and mouri wrasse when bottom bouncing. I think I also hit masses of small leatherjacket as I couldn't keep the SPs on but was unable to hook up.

The trusty SX40 again pulled in 80% of the mornings catch. Kept a few for the table.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Mark, Depots a great spot isn't it. Haven't been there for a few years, the camp ground there is great too might have to try and get back down there sometime this year.
To many good spots to fish not enough time to fish them.

Some great photos and reports from everyone.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2007)

This trip just got a whole lot better!!!!

Tonights dinner was Salt n pepper abalone done in thin strips like squid, with the main being pan fried blackfish and a marinated & roasted morwong with an after of leather jackets fried in butter, chilli and ginger.

Everyone ate their fill and some, all said best meal ever & the abs are still being raved about.

Dinner was such a success that Suzi & I are going coastal again next w'end in the hope of catching some snapper from the future marine park at Batemans Bay, keep an eye out for us here somewhere.










We will be doing this trip hillbilly style with a swag and not much more, lunch at maloneys for a HB deluxe on sunday before the trip home.

Gawd I wish it was friday


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Great reports from all involved  You blokes never have a dull moment on these mega weekend getaways :lol: 
Commiserations on the attack of the sand monster Funda, but some good has come out of the exercise, as the cetates have proven their worth by the looks of it :roll:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdz5OPEAABvfgAAScIOAAgGjEAo+f/6gIAB1ETU02hMjQMg0DQaDU2ip5NEBiaD1PU008p6iB0HF0sa6rTyjMODV2PpZ2oWXrPxlHF6LCe7TPN5GiiJTo8+ZIg1NCweE3+kZcmNpMR0sgEdz2CA7A6qQzRhD7ziJBGltrG+lYXoYle5yFweoBFX2DWQYXAj+LuSKcKEhufJx4g==


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Funda said:


> Everyone ate their fill and some, all said best meal ever & the abs are still being raved about.


Mmmmm, sounds yummy  I might have to reduce Suzies abalone quota next trip and keep a couple to try your salt n pepper abalone recipe :wink:

Mr 'Stinky Groper' cooked us up a fish and zucchini curry last night with the drummer fillets, it was superb 

Not sure if we'll get down the coast this weekend Allan, good luck on nabbing a point scoring fish for the comp.


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

OkÃ¢â‚¬Â¦..I be cookingÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦. on Sunday evening Jan & I had my 2 snapper scaled, headed & tailed & baked in breadcrumbs in the oven with a slurp of olive oil & butter, belisimoooooooooo. (recipe curtesy of Doyles fish cook book for baking a stuffed flathead)

The forecast for the next few days is a little unpleasant but come Saturday a sea kayaking (non yak fishing) mate & I will be going out on his first fishing venture, and we were thinking of up Durras/ Depot Beach way; anyway weÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll see what it looks like then.

Cheers

mal de mer


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Mal,

If it is like Sunday Monday you will have a ball. Fish everywhere. Get there for sunset.


----------

